# Harbor Freight has a dove tail jig



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I saw this thing last week @ HF. Just glanced at it since I was in a big rush but it looked pretty solid. Anybody ever use it or know if it's any good. $35 seems a bit cheap. I think the price in store was $23 but I can't remember.

https://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=DOVETAIL+JIG


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't know anything about it but there is a saying and I bet you have heard it.

"If it sounds to good to be true it probably is"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

good luck w/ that...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, at least it doesn't have a motor on it. Now accuracy may be a problem.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like the old basic dovetail jig that Sears and other companies sold before the all the fancy smancy hi priced jigs that are on the market now. I used one many years ago and it did the job, but easy to use, no degree needed like the ones today.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Some HF stuff is OK, but I think the Leigh style jig is taking over the dovetail market.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a Craftex (Canadian store) dovetail jig that looks almost identical - bought it used. Took me a bit of time to get it set up but it cuts half-blind dovetails no problem. It does take a bit of fiddling to get it set up, once I did that, I created a couple of samples and labelled them with the settings and the router I used.

I think there are any number of these cheaper jigs available, all made in the Orient, but if you're not after all the bells and whistles they're fine for the money. You can't cut through dovetails with this or make box-joints unless you buy the corresponding templates. BTW, the Craftex is on sale for a mere $109 Canadian.

I wasn't prepared to spend a king's ransom for a dovetail jig and I'm happy with mine.

Buy Dovetail Jig 12in. Craftex With Height Adj at Busy Bee Tools


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks like the old basic dovetail jig that Sears and other companies sold before the all the fancy smancy hi priced jigs that are on the market now. I used one many years ago and it did the job, but easy to use, no degree needed like the ones today.
> Herb


had that jig... ditched it because of of the limitations and capabilities...
was given an omni jig one xmas.. regifited it because it wasn't as advertised and it wanted options and because of of the limitations and capabilities... since then it has been regifited...
now I have the Leigh D pro series... it's sweet.. should have went there to start w/.... sure would have saved a lot of money/time/energy/frustration and would not have put so many limits on myself...
and I've kept my money on this continent.. support your community and your community will support you...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have one of those simple ones under the bench somewhere. the one @stick mentioned is one you need a degree in mech. engineering and mathmatics to use, just ask the majority of people who own them. Dove tails are over rated in my opinion anyway, keep it simple, use box joints.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You can always just make one. That's what I'd do. Plenty of free plans to do it out there. 
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/536-simple-homemade-dovetail-jig.html


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have one of those simple ones under the bench somewhere. the one @stick mentioned is one you need a degree in mech. engineering and mathmatics to use, just ask the majority of people who own them. Dove tails are over rated in my opinion anyway, keep it simple, use box joints.
> Herb


RTM it's simply written and all of the engineering and math is done for you...
and use the Leigh to make thos box joints while yur at it...


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

My first jig was the craftsman. I have since sold on ebay and bought a PC. Agree that Leigh is the one to own if you do a lot of dovetails.

Frank


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I did purchase one a few years ago, and finally got around to using it to build box jointed speaker cabinets (old pine Fender style). The instruction suck, but the same unit is sold under different label by Grizzly and their instructions work correctly (so the interweb says). It is solidly built, but probably better suited to dovetail joints than box joints. I may re-try my efforts with the correct dovetail bit soon. There is info and videos on youtube for its usage.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Not sure why nobody mentions the Dovetail Template Master, originally patented and sold by Richard Stottman, now sold by Milescraft.
Bought one on a visit to the US in about 2003, have not found better value for money. It does not do true halfblind (need to glue on a cover board) but does through (fixed or variable spacing), angled through, box joint, even wooden hinges.
I have one of the generic quick clamp half blind jigs like the HF one, works fine after setup and provided the wood does not slip under the quick clamp cams. I am talking about occasional use. However, one is limited to the template or templates supplied.
I recently made some drawers for an instrument cabinet. I looked at the half-blind jig, then thought of drawer lock joints as less hassle. But then I remembered making some Stottman designed jigs from the template master 15 years ago. Work off a router table, bearing guided bits, no fussing with guide bushes, etc. Piece of cake. Banged out the drawers in no time.

Strangely, Milescraft do not mention the S3 and S4 jigs on their manual. I still have the original, can scan it if anyone is interested.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Quenten, Lee Valley sells what appears to be the same one as their 'Economy Dovetail Jig' Economy Dovetail Jig - Lee Valley Tools

It comes with the extra comb which Vince mentioned: "You can't cut through dovetails with this or make box-joints unless you buy the corresponding templates.". It has bits, collars etc. too. Only $189 Canadian.

You can buy the HF one and tell everyone you have a Lee Valley!


----------

